# tbdh20 2017



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

The current state of the lawn.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm terrible matching names with faces, but it's funny how I remember these lawns from year to year. Looking forward to following your progress. :thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Looks like you already got pretty low, all you need is some Celsius and Prodiamine and you'll be fine!!! Glad to have you here tbdh20!!!


----------



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> I'm terrible matching names with faces, but it's funny how I remember these lawns from year to year. Looking forward to following your progress. :thumbup:


Thanks Ware!

I'm also looking forward to fixing/improving mistakes from last season. First is end of the season funk and laziness, thus the current spring weed farm


----------



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Looks like you already got pretty low, all you need is some Celsius and Prodiamine and you'll be fine!!! Glad to have you here tbdh20!!!


Thanks MQ,

Got it as low as the Honda rotary would take it (if I remember correctly 3/4"). I did blanket spray post but not Celcius want save that for the heat, had some leftover WBG and dropped Lesco 007 but will be investing in prodiamine for future Pre apps.
My to do rundown next.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Does the road just dead end after your house? Those trees look *THICK* back there.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Those trees look *THICK* back there.


I believe Narnia is accessed just beyond the end of that road.


----------



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Does the road just dead end after your house? Those trees look *THICK* back there.


It dead ends, A family owns a 100+ acres adjoining.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Those weeds don't stand a chance. Will you be using a reel?


----------



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

Iriasj2009 said:


> Those weeds don't stand a chance. Will you be using a reel?


Thanks for the question as it has me thinking...
I'm considering using a combination this season and keeping it between .5 and 1". The problem I had last season was the grade between my yard and the neighbors just isn't conducive to running a powered reel.


----------



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

Currently working on manually trenching and installing steel landscape edging before the grass is "awake". Trying to clean up the overall look while taking out minor grade obstacles before a second attempt at leveling. I have to say it's kicking my a**!


----------



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

Small update as nothing is completed and will probably be several days before the weather cooperates with my schedule.

Trenching and landscape edging for the front lawn incomplete.





Today received an electric dethatcher, after reading Reds review and started beating up the small side of the front lawn... I think it will aid in smoothing out the turf. The first three pics after running it in only one direction and the last after running the mat and blowing it off.


----------



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

With the excitement of pulling out that much more debris, fired up the older reel for a test and will take it down further next week... My wife is that to massage the grass?


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Looking great, all that hard work will pay off!


----------



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

Iriasj2009 said:


> Looking great, all that hard work will pay off!


Thanks! I hope so. Snow and rain (low temps) forecasted for a few days... hopefully I haven't messed up with spring fever.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Here in SE Texas we hardly get any freezing temps. I maintained my bermuda at 1/2" going into winter. We got 2 hard freezes for 2 consecutive nights. 1st night 23F and 2nd night 25F. My lawn went from green to brown within 3-4 days. I mowed off all the brown grass (scalped) down to .3" and a week later once the temps were back in the 70s, my lawn started growing like nothing had happened. Just FYI, my lawn is fairly young. Last year I killed it and plugged it. I think you will be just fine so don't worry too much.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I agreed with Irias, it'll be fine.


----------



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks Guys!

So, with hopes of preparing the lawn earlier, better and keeping it closer to 1/2" season long. I'll ask the input of everyone mowing low with more experience than I. Last season, attempted a leveling project which helped but was basically, scalp with a reel, throw too much sand and drag. I'm thinking round two with a little more finesse. A multi-use thread could be a nice addition the site, with a preface and general recommendations.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

tbdh20 said:


> Thanks Guys!
> 
> So, with hopes of preparing the lawn earlier, better and keeping it closer to 1/2" season long. I'll ask the input of everyone mowing low with more experience than I. Last season, attempted a leveling project which helped but was basically, scalp with a reel, throw too much sand and drag. I'm thinking round two with a little more finesse. A multi-use thread could be a nice addition the site, with a preface and general recommendations.


Are you going to start a new "leveling" thread or would you like one of us here to do it? It is a VERY good idea though to have one for people to reference!


----------



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

MQ, start one.
One to reference and a running thread for members to bounce ideas... I'll keep my attempt to this thread.


----------



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

The grade on this portion of the front lawn has been a pain transitioning to reel mowing.



Would it look odd to have a longer rotary cut 1" +/- on the grade with 1/2" on flat sections. Like a tee box/rough but in a neighborhood.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Probably not, with your neighbors HOC.

Also, I have a fairly steep grade on a few portions of my yard and I just angle the mower a bit up the hill to keep it going straight.


----------



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Probably not, with your neighbors HOC.
> 
> Also, I have a fairly steep grade on a few portions of my yard and I just angle the mower a bit up the hill to keep it going straight.


Thanks dfw!

The issues with grade has to do with my current equipment. I could fight it or make the the best of it! A small front lawn with multiple heights could work?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

If you can't get the reel to run on the side of that hill, perpendicular to the street, I don't think it would be the end of the world to just cut that section with your rotary. It would probably blend in with your higher cut neighbor's lawn.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

That side yard might even look like the backyard of SimonR!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Is it the "V" portion of the lawn that is causing you issues? I too had an issue like that and I have almost rectified it by applying sand in the "V" so it wouldn't be so severe. Just add a bag or two of sand (Play Sand or General Purpose) every couple of weeks through the season and your problem should be fixed by the end of the season. Just be sure to work it down into the canopy and get it as smooth as possible.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

tbdh20 said:


> The grade on this portion of the front lawn has been a pain transitioning to reel mowing.
> 
> 
> 
> Would it look odd to have a longer rotary cut 1" +/- on the grade with 1/2" on flat sections. Like a tee box/rough but in a neighborhood.


Not sure if this helps, but I have an earthen ditch along one side of my lot that I can't reel mow due to the sharp grade changes. It's not idyllic, but decided to not let the perfect be the enemy of the good.


(please ignore the weeds)


----------



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

Thank you everyone for input! The TruCut is just to large for this small section and will not stay running diagonally/side to side or up and down, not to mention scalping issues . I'll keep it higher this season, enjoy and work on renovating the flatter sections.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

tbdh20 said:


> The grade on this portion of the front lawn has been a pain transitioning to reel mowing.
> 
> 
> 
> Would it look odd to have a longer rotary cut 1" +/- on the grade with 1/2" on flat sections. Like a tee box/rough but in a neighborhood.


Since it's the side and next to your neighbor, I think it would look just fine. I'm gonna go with the greens/collar look for a while I think. Curious to see what u end up doing!


----------



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

It's finally here, Spring! Just checked the forecast, in my area 70+/50 on the 7 day. Very excited for consistent working days on the lawn!


----------



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

Take it down and run the electric dethacther.


----------



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

One basket on a 3500 sq/ft front lawn. 
.


----------



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

Too aggressive sanding last year. I'll try to reincorporate, cutting before green up is throwing a lot of sand in the road.


----------



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

Still here, making progress at 7/16. Sorry for the poor pic quality... I need a new phone.


----------



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looking good! :nod:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Coming in pretty good there tbdh20!!!


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

The new edging is making things look nice and clean :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> The new edging is making things look nice and clean :thumbup:


+1

Looking good!


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Looks nice and clean keep it up.


----------



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks guys! 
I don't general double cut, I did a small section before having stop with life. Have to say that section, just a day later looks so much better. Need to make a better effort to spend the time on the double.


----------



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

Double cut mission this afternoon, the tif in the front. Time permitting, the empire in the rear.


----------



## lagerman72 (Feb 14, 2017)

tbdh20 said:


> Double cut mission this afternoon, the tif in the front. Time permitting, the empire in the rear.


Definitely keep the pics coming, it's looking really good. And double cutting, yeah that is an addiction! Once you start it's hard to stop :lol:


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

lagerman72 said:


> ...double cutting, yeah that is an addiction! Once you start it's hard to stop :lol:


+1


----------



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

So I never made the pgr app and my last fert app was 4/5, no irrigation. I Can't complain for two weeks of neglect. Cut it down with the rotary at 3/4", tried 9/16" after with the reel... Not happening, 11/16" worked and might stay for the rest of the season if I finally spray the yard.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Ha, welcome back to reality - how was the beach?


----------



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> Ha, welcome back to reality - how was the beach?


Awesome! Thanks for asking :thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

The lawn is still looking good even after the neglect tbdh!

Which beach did you go to? OBX, Carolina, Myrtle.........


----------



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> The lawn is still looking good even after the neglect tbdh!
> 
> Which beach did you go to? OBX, Carolina, Myrtle.........


Thanks MQ! Hopefully a little better in few after a fert/pgr app and some regular maint. Topsail island, Surf city.


----------



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

It is going to get ugly soon... not sure if I can live with a 3/4 cut this early in the season. I have until 7/19 and a few months of mowing gratification if everything workouts.


----------



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

How not too have a beautiful lawn the first day of summer. Procrastinate.
-Scalp #2


----------

